# Need Help w/ Boss Power V-XT



## rpr (Apr 30, 2011)

I just received a 2011 Ranger 800XP with the Boss Power V-XT plow. The dealer did a terrible job installing and adjusting the plow.

I corrected thiongs as best as I could, maximized the center adjustment to get the blades of the plow top sit as level as possible, and they are still raised about a 1/2" to 1" off the ground at the tips when the plow is sitting the ground in the vee position.

The manual says if this is the case, to try adjusting the pushbar. What and where is the pushbar?

Any help/suggestions?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

rpr;1281980 said:


> I just received a 2011 Ranger 800XP with the Boss Power V-XT plow. The dealer did a terrible job installing and adjusting the plow.
> 
> I corrected thiongs as best as I could, maximized the center adjustment to get the blades of the plow top sit as level as possible, and they are still raised about a 1/2" to 1" off the ground at the tips when the plow is sitting the ground in the vee position.
> 
> ...


Are there several holes on your mount that allow you to raise or lower the part that is attached to your plow? I'm talking about the iron that is bolted to your machine. If you have the ability to adjust that I would lower it down.

If that doesn't make sense let me know and I'll dig up pictures.


----------



## rpr (Apr 30, 2011)

I understand what your saying...good point. Ill check tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Bummer to hear the dealer botched the install. Far too many are all about quantity than quality these days and of course it's the customer that suffers.

Move the pushbeam (#62) down a little to get the wings to set flat. Should end up around 20" from the floor to the pin attaching holes in the push beam when everything is set correctly. Then if you need to fine tune it from there make the adjustments on the center bumper as you tried initially.


----------



## rpr (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks...on the to do list for today.


----------



## rpr (Apr 30, 2011)

So it looks like you realign the three holes on each side of the push bar "62" so they are not necessarily all aligned with the 3 holes on the mount "75", and secure with the bolts "A" through whatever two hole alignment puts the pin at approx. 20".

And the front mounting bolts "E" will have enough play to allow this...correct?


----------



## rpr (Apr 30, 2011)

Well...no success. I took the pushbeam off and tried to lower it, but it was already on the lowest setting possible.

There are three bolt holes on each side. With all three bolt holes aligned, that is the lowest setting possible. It can be raised, but if you try to lower it (i.e.: so the top 2 bolt holes in the push beam align with the lower 2 bolt holes in the mounting bracket) the lower beam on the push beam (the beam that the "62" is pointing to on the above diagram) interferes with the front edge of the bracket "75" and it will not sit flush to the skid plate so you can't install the front mounting bolts "E".

As it stands, the pin sits at 20.5" above grade. The Boss manual says it should be approx. 17".

My Ranger does not have a lift so it's strange that the pin on the pushbeam sits so much higher than where Boss says it should be. I already have the plow sitting as high as possible on the center adjustment (in the V position, making the center adjustment higher rotates the plow so it brings the outer edges of the blade down).

This is frustrating...any other suggestions?


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Its new, take it back and complain and let them figure it out...


----------



## rpr (Apr 30, 2011)

I generally would, but these folks don't know anything about the plow and they didn't make anything on the pouirchase of this "accessory" nor did they charge me for the installation, so not really an option.


----------



## JE_enterprises (Oct 17, 2010)

I had this same problem with a Boss plow on a Kubota RTV 900. In the end I fixed it by adding heavier duty springs in the front to raise it up. Also I'm almost positive that the 2 holes on the pushbar that the plow pins lock into need to be 16.5 inches from the ground. I would measure those and go from there. Lastly i had to use my plow in a freak 10" wet snow that and it worked fine even with a 3" gap when it was Ved. I think the snow tends to clump together and not get through.

Good luck!


----------

